
Barnes and Noble announces strategic review, stock jumps more than 20% - nazz
https://finance.yahoo.com/news/barnes-noble-announces-strategic-review-201900938.html
======
smacktoward
Imagine how much it’d goose the stock if they announced they were laying off
Noble!

